# Thomas E. Peck on Christ as the trustee of the covenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 14, 2019)

... The warrant and measure of our prayers, therefore, is this boundless covenant with all its promises, a covenant formed in the depths of eternity, sealed with the blood of the Lamb, and confirmed by an oath. (Heb. vi. 13, etc.)

For more, see Thomas E. Peck on Christ as the trustee of the covenant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

